# Six months in spain



## User555 (Feb 13, 2011)

We (me and my girlfriend, both mid 40's) are thinking of spending 6 months in Spain in 2012. Ideally Costa Tropical. 

Not looking for anything large but need to be close to a beach. 

Anyone have any suggestions on the most cost effective way to do it ?

Thanks


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

User555 said:


> We (me and my girlfriend, both mid 40's) are thinking of spending 6 months in Spain in 2012. Ideally Costa Tropical.
> 
> Not looking for anything large but need to be close to a beach.
> 
> ...


Are you both EU Citiziens ? Do you need to find work ?


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

User555 said:


> We (me and my girlfriend, both mid 40's) are thinking of spending 6 months in Spain in 2012. Ideally Costa Tropical.
> 
> Not looking for anything large but need to be close to a beach.
> 
> ...


See spain and don't waste 6 months of your life looking at a beach. Get a motor home and slowly visit spain from one end to the other. Soak up those marvelous historic places. Eat, drink and absorb the regions. Head north in the mid summer and south in the cooler autumn or spring. Visit Salamanca, Cuenca, Toledo, Galicia, Avila, Vich, Pyrenees, Cordoba, Avila, Ronda, Leon, ..........................

Spain is an incredible country from top to bottom but for sure the best bits are far from any Costa Tropical. But one word of warning; the interior can be very hot July- August 

I did 3 months and have never regretted it


----------



## User555 (Feb 13, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Are you both EU Citiziens ? Do you need to find work ?


Yep, both British nationals living in UK. Won't need to work as were saving up. I'm a web designer so might do a bit of work occasionally.


----------



## User555 (Feb 13, 2011)

nigele2 said:


> See spain and don't waste 6 months of your life looking at a beach. Get a motor home and slowly visit spain from one end to the other. Soak up those marvelous historic places. Eat, drink and absorb the regions. Head north in the mid summer and south in the cooler autumn or spring. Visit Salamanca, Cuenca, Toledo, Galicia, Avila, Vich, Pyrenees, Cordoba, Avila, Ronda, Leon, ..........................
> 
> Spain is an incredible country from top to bottom but for sure the best bits are far from any Costa Tropical. But one word of warning; the interior can be very hot July- August
> 
> I did 3 months and have never regretted it


Good point. Not sure if the wife will go for that idea but I very much take your point.


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Most Cost effective 6 months ? - Come over the Winter.

- I guess that you will be looking at renting a property. If so, do your research thoroughly in advance. Try and have an idea of the kind of property you want and where you would like to be before you start contacting Agents (or better still, private landlords )

A few websites to start looking : Kyero, ThinkSpain, Fotocasa, Idealista


----------



## User555 (Feb 13, 2011)

djfwells said:


> Most Cost effective 6 months ? - Come over the Winter.
> 
> - I guess that you will be looking at renting a property. If so, do your research thoroughly in advance. Try and have an idea of the kind of property you want and where you would like to be before you start contacting Agents (or better still, private landlords )
> 
> A few websites to start looking : Kyero, ThinkSpain, Fotocasa, Idealista


Thanks for the advice.


----------



## bristolbrett (Oct 30, 2010)

User555 said:


> We (me and my girlfriend, both mid 40's) are thinking of spending 6 months in Spain in 2012. Ideally Costa Tropical.
> 
> Not looking for anything large but need to be close to a beach.
> 
> ...


Have you considered house swapping?

You might find someone who needs to be in the UK for an extended time e.g. post graduates, older language students etc. 

This depends on where you live in the UK and if you will be keeping your house there or not. Plus, where is Spain you want to be - is there anyone there who would want to be in the UK?

You can use this to travel around a bit too by swapping with different people from different places. 

I can understand the benefit of travelling around to see the wealth of culture, food etc. that Spain has to offer; but I can also see the 'let's find a beach and be vegetables for 6 months' appeal too. It can be stressful moving around too much. Plus it will be more expensive to travel as a long-term let will be cheaper than day to day or week to week lets.

As someone has said - come off season. I would add - for at least part of it. Personally, I think it would be a shame to not be here for a bit of the warm weather. 

Financially, the best would probably be Mid Oct- mid April, which has the benefit of taking you away from the worst of the UK weather. BUT, seasonal things will tend to be closed then unless you are in very, very expat places and the weather isn't necessarily going to be fantastic. However, the best weatherwise would be April-June and then Sept - Nov to miss the tremendous heat and crowds and cost of the high season. June - Sept you will pay top dollar for lets. 

In reality, you will need to compromise depending on YOUR priorities. What do you want to see, do, eat, experience. Have you checked out the fiesta calendar to see if there are any particular experiences that you want to have during your time? Can you get to these if you are based in one place?

Avoiding the main tourist towns/beaches will save you money but you might lose out on ambience and you will need to speak more Spanish to get by.

Good luck with the planning and the trip. We took a year off to travel a couple of years ago and it was the best thing we ever did.


----------



## User555 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice. Not put too much thought into it yet, just starting to plan. Just want 12 months out to chill and discover. Have a few UK properties so will rent the UK place. 

Take care

Richard


----------

